# nigerian dwarf due 5th of November - castle rock and old mountain farm lines...



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Due November 5th
plan is to not retain any kids as i have 19 doe/doelings and shouldnt increase the number at the moment. plus i have marigolds siblings daughter in the herd. o and did i mention i have 5 bucks/bucklings too eekk....
I really debated on letting marigold in with clover. I live in a small town where a $100 for a goat is alot. Plus they want flash and blue eyes. most of my sales are outside the county. This pairing will likely produce boring gold kids. But, I believe the genetic potential will be great. Marigold is a solid doe who has gained a lot of capacity since her first milk test as a first fresher. She is nice to look at in the field and has that "stag" face 



This is the last doe that was bred to castle rock pinpoint clover before he left. He will hopefully help the population in Australia.

castle rock pinpoint clover*B x four cedars db marigold *

she is huge! She is not a small doe either. I am thinking at least 3 kids...


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

photo of the gal will be up this evening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Happy kidding!! Sounds like an awesome pairing!! Gold goats are my fav. 🥰


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Marigold, photo taken a few days ago


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! She’s pretty! I just love “golden” goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girl!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

she looks like she has a day or so to go


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone want to guess how many just for fun? I’m guessing three


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m gunna guess twins, two girls!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What a beautiful girl! Looks like she still has a couple more days to go. I'm going to guess twins - a buckling and doeling. Can't wait!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

First kidding she had a single, second Kidding triplets at day 147.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Might be twins.
She is a pretty doe.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Twins. She is so pretty


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Nothing new, she got a shave though in between the downpours. Not happy about not being in the herd but she is just too big.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I’m guessing triplet does! Happy kidding  she’s gorgeous


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Still nothing, she isn’t running when I touch her udder now.i think her teats are filling. I bet today..


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh goody! How exciting!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Well I let her out and she walked all the way down the driveway and back up. She doesn’t know what to do with herself and she dropped. So hopefully she will kid during daylight hours


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Babies... triplets... two big boys and one little girl. Almost lost the girl but she is a fighter so we shall see. Two gold and one buckskin


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes! I didn't miss the babies. Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pics. 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Here they are day 147


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Gold boy is going as a bottle baby tomorrow so hopefully little doeling can handle just one big brother..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Holy moley those are some cute babies!!! They are SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yay cuties


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats on the adorable, healthy triplets!! Glad everything went well.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh precious!  Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thanks... doeling is doing awesome, i think it helped one of them went as a bottle baby. for a day though they choose to just drink off of one side. so i had to keep switching them to the non used side. both are nice and chubby


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

The lady who purchased the bottle baby, also bought one from me a few weeks ago. She sends me updates. He is doing well. the other guy is trying to be dominate/play but i bet in a week this guy will almost be just as big. I dislike banding but at least i get to see them when they are bigger


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

